# Mitsubishi Might Max



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Some buddies of mine (Andy and Mike Day of All Day Fab) and myself are teaming up to crank this build out. It is getting channeled to lay the rockers on the ground. It will be getting a 2 pump 4 dump Hydroholics setup, 20" wheels, and a lot of other work. Here are some build pics. We started this today...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

damn Jeremy... That shit was whole yesterday when I was there! You guys dont mess around. Look forward to this threads updates. It looks like you have all the help on this one but if you ever need a hand for anything... Just give me a call.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, really? 
Jus playin, look forward to the final product. You guys do insane work.


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

hydros :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cool,im going to be channeling a ride in the near future.maybe ill learn a lil something something


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

thats a lot of work


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

This thing hittin switches yet Jeremy? Just messing with ya, I'm sure you guys are further then anyone would think. 

TTT for the Fab Team!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 21 2009, 10:07 PM~14544073
> *Some buddies of mine (Andy and Mike Day of All Day Fab) and myself are teaming up to crank this build out. It is getting channeled to lay the rockers on the ground. It will be getting a 2 pump 4 dump Hydroholics setup, 20" wheels, and a lot of other work. Here are some build pics. We started this today...
> 
> *


i read some of the projects you guy have done and it is excellent work


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

coool!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I HAD A MIGHTY MAX. THE SHIT WAS KILLER, I HAD A 6 PUMP SET UP, TWO Z RACKS. 15 X 8 RIMS AND SHIT WAS NICE. GOT STOLEN IN STOCKTON CALIFORNINA 26K DOWN THE DRAIN


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Doing the channel is definetly more work than a traditional body drop. It is worth it though because you don't have to make new frame rails to keep the majority of the stock floor. The highest part of the channel is only about 1/2" above the ribs. The seat will sit flat on the ground and with the carpet on the floor you will hardly be able to tell the channel is there.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

First pic is the new tranny crossmember. 
Second and third pics are the body mounts. We cut them off to do the channel. We also figured out that if we turned them upside down and made new (now lower) bushings they would sit perfectly and give us the most strength
Forth pic is a bad picture of the new carrier bearing crossmember installed.
Fith pic is of the lower ball joint. In order to flip the lower ball joint we sanded the hole larger. You can see in this pic that the ball joint would not fit flush without the sanding.
Sixth is Mike throwing out his back while dragging the rear end out of the truck.
Seventh is me cutting out the inner fender for the 20" tires. You can see that we have the 5 lug swap handled and jacked all the way up.
Last pic is of the now bare rear frame section.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn you guys kicked ass from the time I left today. Nice work so far you guys! I'll give you $151 for the swamp cooler...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

actually when you were there the crossmembers were already in and the body mounts were already fully welded. All we did after you left was tear out the rear axle and do the one side in the front.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Well thats good because I did not notice. was the fender well cut before I was there. 

Thanks for the info today. I got a game plan for the dumps now. Need to get some metal tomorrow to fab the mounts. Have you got your batts yet?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope, still waiting. Hopefully I will get mine when the ones for this truck come.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 28 2009, 08:04 PM~14608815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 28 2009, 09:04 PM~14608815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats sick!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Hell yea!!! I love it, seeing it stock and then layin on the ground in a week. Good shit guys!

TTT Everyday!  :worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

OH FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

my hat is off to you guys again.... Top notch work!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Good rim choice.


----------



## Crazie Locs (Jul 28, 2009)

whut up loc i need sum juws put in muh 05 prius to mayk it hopp


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

what????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crazie Locs_@Jul 29 2009, 02:35 PM~14618059
> *whut up loc i need sum juws put in muh 05 prius to mayk it hopp
> *


 Spell check might not even be able to help this guy out .... So sad , so sad


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crazie Locs_@Jul 29 2009, 02:35 PM~14618059
> *whut up loc i need sum juws put in muh 05 prius to mayk it hopp
> *


My only questions is... why in the hell would you want to hop a prius? why??? :nosad: :loco:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

lol so true. but they arent good for anything else. i hate those cars.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 21 2009, 10:07 PM~14544073
> *Some buddies of mine (Andy and Mike Day of All Day Fab) and myself are teaming up to crank this build out. It is getting channeled to lay the rockers on the ground. It will be getting a 2 pump 4 dump Hydroholics setup, 20" wheels, and a lot of other work. Here are some build pics. We started this today...
> 
> 
> ...


those look good with the older escalade 20's on them


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazie Locs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:35 PM~14618059
> *whut up loc i need sum juws put in muh 05 prius to mayk it hopp
> *


:roflmao: assclown


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 29 2009, 10:20 PM~14623478
> *those look good with the older escalade 20's on them
> *


Older escalade 20s? The older escalades I know of were only 17s. Plus I hate when people put stock wheels off another vehicle on a minitruck. It makes it look so cheap!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

My first lifted ride was an 87 d-50... i love the mighty/D-50's !!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter+Jul 30 2009, 10:02 AM~14625668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey clair where u been at!? holler at me! i wanna come down there and check yo shit out!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah, those are 17s, not 20s and I personally think they look lame on anything other than what they came on. I think you should save your money and buy custom wheels, not stocks from another vehicle. That's just my opinion though, and a lot of people do like them on minis.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Great right up!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crazie Locs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:35 PM~14618059
> *whut up loc i need sum juws put in muh 05 prius to mayk it hopp
> *


this guy is a fuckin clown he started a thread and his shit was deleated because he makes no fuckin sence he is like one of those internet thugs that cant speak or write and come on dude why the fuck u wanna throw money into a prius the only thing u shoould do with that car is drive it off a cliff


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

by the way the mighty max is tight homie keep up the good work ill be costantly checking for updates


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

My comment on the escalade wheels is this- THE ORIGINAL ESCALADE had chROme 16s  

Then they came out with the 17s- then the 20s-- and as far as puttin em on mini trux--- YOUR TRUC IS NOT FINISHED WITH THESE WHEELS ON IT. It could be painted all glossy-- sicc ass set up-- full leather interior-- but its still UNDER SONSTRUCTION TILL YOU CHANGE THEM WHEELS.
To me-- Escalade wheels are MOC UP wheels for while buildin a truc-- NOTHING MORE


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazie Locs_@Jul 29 2009, 03:35 PM~14618059
> *whut up loc i need sum juws put in muh 05 prius to mayk it hopp
> *


pm me eno, i have juiced a prius before.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

How is this thing comong along?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We got some more work done today. I made new lower control arms that are 1" narrower. They utilize the factory ball joint and are made from 1/4" and 3/16" plate with a polyurethane bushing for the pivot. I will also be making new uppers as well. Also Andy has been working hard on welding up the floor. The frame covers are completed and the tranny cover and rear pieces are made. We had to cut the floor out above the gas tank so we could move the gas tank up above the frame rails. Anyway, on to the pics...


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

While you're at it, you should just make a little slide out drain pain on the lower control arm for easy disposal of the excess oil from the cylinder :roflmao: 

Looks real good!!!!!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

What's a drain pain? The top is the piece with the holes in it and it's flat, so if there is any excess oil it will slide right off the side.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

You should also paint them red! :biggrin: was a joke


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Dang, same day I ask, you post pics? Keep up the great work!


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 3 2009, 09:33 PM~14666850
> *What's a drain pain? The top is the piece with the holes in it and it's flat, so if there is any excess oil it will slide right off the side.
> *


Keep being a dick and August 29th you'll be getting it a lot worse!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not scared.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

very nice build.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Shit looks sick....Can't wait to see it done....bring me back to my roots :biggrin: 

Good job


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Any more progress? For your usual pace, this build up seems to be moving slow.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I am working on this one with a buddy of mine because we have several projects going together. Since there are several projects going at the same time, it takes longer than usuall because I can't focus on just one thing. Anyway, here is some more progress pics.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great guys! Can't wait to see more of this build.

So do i sense a b-day on the 29th? hense the ("Keep being a dick and August 29th you'll be getting it a lot worse!")


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

nope, worse... bachelor party.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

More work done. We cut out the entire front clip to make it easier to do a couple things. First, instead of modifying the oil pan, we cut the crossmember down and replated it with 1/4" steel. Next we turned it upside down to weld in the plates for the cylinder mounts. Lastly we cut the ends of the frame down 1 1/4" for a smooth transition at the 1 1/4" step in the frame. We also modified the motor mounts to lower the motor 1 1/2". Then put everything back together. All in all, we raised the front frame 1 1/4" and dropped the motor 1 1/2". The step is not done yet, we still need to plate the bottom back in and make an overlay for extra support. These trucks suck to build. Check out where the steering box is and where the input shaft is now going. Also check out how close the steering box is to the brake booster. What a biatch!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

You are doing great work! This is what the hobby is about. Keep it up.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys are doing some nice ass work up in here ,good to see something diff around here!!!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 6 2009, 07:44 AM~14691855
> *nope, worse... bachelor party.
> *


Is it yours? I'll have to agree... that is worse! Good luck with that Jeremy.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

pics...


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
quality work as always bro !!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 10 2009, 08:45 PM~14729644
> *pics...
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest a safty washer between the misalignment spacer and bolt head if you weren't already planning on doing so. Even with quality rod ends it doesn't hurt to have a safety net. Looks real good though.

I did some work on an old Dodge minitruck that was built on that platform and your right they do suck to modify.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 5 2009, 08:49 PM~14688872
> *I am working on this one with a buddy of mine because we have several projects going together. Since there are several projects going at the same time, it takes longer than usuall because I can't focus on just one thing. Anyway, here is some more progress pics.
> 
> 
> ...



not a fan of mini trucks but you guys are kicken ass on it nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 11 2009, 08:52 AM~14734683
> *I would suggest a safty washer between the misalignment spacer and bolt head if you weren't already planning on doing so. Even with quality rod ends it doesn't hurt to have a safety net. Looks real good though.
> 
> I did some work on an old Dodge minitruck that was built on that platform and your right they do suck to modify.
> *


I will be using washers as well, that series of pics was to show the tapered piece I made to insert into the ball joint taper for the use of a 5/8" bolt. I appreciate the comment either way though.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I figured you would have that covered.


----------



## Crazie Locs (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jul 31 2009, 07:06 AM~14636147
> *this guy is a fuckin clown he started a thread and his shit was deleated because he makes no fuckin sence he is like one of those internet thugs that cant speak or write and come on dude why the fuck u wanna throw money into a prius the only thing u shoould do with that car is drive it off a cliff
> *


fukk yu lok my prius cost mo den ur minyven


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

keep that nonsense off my threads!!!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well we got the truck back down on the ground. It is now laying flat. The new upper and lower control arms are in also. 1 1/4" tubular (chromoly) upper arms with 3/4" heims. I had to machine down the stock cross shafts to fit the bushing sleeves. The lowers are mainly plate, but the strut rod is the same tube as the uppers with a bushing pivot. I will take better pictures of them later. The arms narrow the suspension 1" on each side. The camber is at 0 degrees when all the way up, which is untucking the tire by about 1 1/2". When the truck is all the way down there is 4 degrees of negative camber. So I would say the arms came out just the way I wanted.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work guys! Looks right at home sitting on the ground.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Did you build those arms Jeremy? Them are some purdy arms


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

some damn nice work. 

the mighty max was my first custom ride. only mine was not the king cab version. i dropped the rear 6 inches (drop blocks i made) and the front 3 inches (cut teh springs). had to notch out the cross member so the drive shaft would quit rubbing on it. lol it was that crap silver that came off at the power wash....lmao i repainted it the camaro dark bright teal. ohhhh the memories

keep up the work it's looking real good


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*BIG PROPS NICE PROJECT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:wow: uffin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Ive been Mini Truccin since I was like 10 years old. Ive seen some of the nicest Minis ever built IN PERSON-- looked at tons of Fab work and thousands of trux. And Ill say- this Mini Right here is RIGHT ON POINT-- bein built flawlessly. The arms are a perfect example of TOP NOTCH FAB WORK. nOT JUS CAUSE THEY LOOK SO DAMN PRETTY-- BUT BECAUSE OF HOW THEY PERFORM. much props guys- cant wait to see this ROllin


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

yes, I built the arms myself. I don't have a tig welder though, so whenever I do something like these I do all the fab, fitting, testing and tack them together and take them to my buddy who tig welds for a living.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

oops. double post


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

is that safe to have a heim as a balljoint? never seen that done before. is there a reason to not fab a arm to fit a reg balljoint? just wondering. truck is looking sick..


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It is more than safe to run a heim joint as long as you have a straight hole. You can either drill out the ball joint taper, or do what I did and make a tapered insert. The heim joints are stronger than a stock ball joint, plus they get more of an angle... so more travel.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

progress :nicoderm: 

Great build so far alot of good fab


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

my progress is... I have been at the beach 3000 miles away from home, and I will be here for a couple more days. Gotta love Myrtle Beach!


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow u love myrtle beach? Damn maybe i have been there to many times. The police bug the shit out of you for stereo being a lil loud. Eat at this place called SARAH J'S its down in surfside. They have the best hush puppies.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

well it beats going to flordia with thousand of dumb ass running around


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 20 2009, 09:15 AM~14825639
> *well it beats going to flordia with thousand of dumb ass running around
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
NOT EVERYONE DOWN HERE IS A DUMB ASS..WE STILL GOT MINI TRUCK AND LO LO'S OUT HERE


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

i did not mean locals am talking everyone who goes down there for spring break or summer


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THIS MINI IS LOOKING REAL NICE , WHATS THE COST ON THE BUILD SO FAR ????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 AM~14825775
> *i did not mean locals am talking everyone who goes down there for spring break or summer
> *



YEA WE DO GET ALOT OF DUMB ASSES DOWN HERE ON HOLIDAYS...LOL


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Aug 19 2009, 09:17 PM~14823128
> *Wow u love myrtle beach? Damn maybe i have been there to many times. The police bug the shit out of you for stereo being a lil loud.  Eat at this place called SARAH J'S its down in surfside. They have the best hush puppies.
> *


 I am actually staying in Surfside. 3rd Ave N. right on the ocean, probably 200 feet from the pier. I have stayed out of Myrtle Beach except for taking the girlfriend through on Ocean. My step dad had a house in Chery Grove, so I have been around here a couple times, but not in a while.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 20 2009, 07:54 AM~14825861
> *THIS MINI IS LOOKING REAL NICE , WHATS THE COST ON THE BUILD SO FAR ????
> *


Money is no object, lol.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14833304
> *I am actually staying in Surfside. 3rd Ave N. right on the ocean, probably 200 feet from the pier.  I have stayed out of Myrtle Beach except for taking the girlfriend through on Ocean. My step dad had a house in Chery Grove, so I have been around here a couple times, but not in a while.
> *


then gtfo! wtf u doin on lil in a place like that!?


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah we go there every year. Damn i love sarah j's. The police are the only thing wrong. Cherry grove is where we always stay. That town is like a desert in the winter.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 10:08 PM~14834940
> *then gtfo! wtf u doin on lil in a place like that!?
> *


Haha, I check my emails and a couple forums every night before bed. This is my last night here, then back to work. It is storming a little today also.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya here in GA there are some bad storms the past few days getting my car dirty :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

took your advice and went to Sarah J's. They were closed for lunch though. Oh well, maybe next time. Everything around here opens at 4pm, finding a good lunch is hard to do.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since I updated. I was on vacation for a week in SC, and before that I was getting the Benz finished. So I finally got around to spending some quality time with the Mighty Max. The link setup is in and tacked in place. It works well through the travel. The lower links are mounted through the frame. There is an insert welded through the frame for the bolt hole. There will eventually be a double shear piece as well. The crossmember for the upper wishbone clears the raised gas tank. The mount on the axle for the wishbone isn't finished yet either. I took some closeups of the joints. I don't think people take enough time to make the joints fit perfect. I only use a chop saw and a barrel sander to cope the tubes together. Anyway, on to the pics...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

got even more done today.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well then that answeres my question of how big a c notch u gonna do lol..


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter+Aug 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14887729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the fit up/fabrication. Keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE WORK...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

clean work


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14887729
> *Well, it's been a while since I updated. I was on vacation for a week in SC, and before that I was getting the Benz finished. So I finally got around to spending some quality time with the Mighty Max. The link setup is in and tacked in place. It works well through the travel. The lower links are mounted through the frame. There is an insert welded through the frame for the bolt hole. There will eventually be a double shear piece as well. The crossmember for the upper wishbone clears the raised gas tank. The mount on the axle for the wishbone isn't finished yet either. I took some closeups of the joints. I don't think people take enough time to make the joints fit perfect. I only use a chop saw and a barrel sander to cope the tubes together. Anyway, on to the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. When tig welding rule of thumb is the gap should be no larger than the filler rod dia. I feel that should be strived for even when using a mig. I also like the tube going through the frame. I like to do the same on high load mounting points to spread the load over more surface rather than putting all that load on a but welded joint.

Looking real clean for sure.


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

bump.. any updates?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 26 2009, 06:01 PM~14890449
> *got even more done today.
> 
> 
> ...



Passenger rear wheel is rotating the wrong way...but i'm pretty sure you knew that :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

haha, yep. It's funny cause there is one in front front running the wrong way also, but the other way. How do I fix this? I guess I will have to go to the tire shop and have them swap the tires over. Oh wait... maybe the one on the front could go on the back? LOL

Anyway, not much for updates... just some welding and making stuff permanent. Hopefully next week I will have a good update.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Some drawings of the rear cantilever arm. I am using a 8" cylinder and getting a little over 13" of travel. The parts need to be water jetted, so hopefully I have them soon.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

"wow" that's a good idea.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 8 2009, 04:17 AM~15009981
> *Some drawings of the rear cantilever arm. I am using a 8" cylinder and getting a little over 13" of travel. The parts need to be water jetted, so hopefully I have them soon.
> 
> 
> ...


whats your background?
i study mech eng' now and you know your shit!

did you study anything or just by years of lowriding?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, I have a degree in Architecture. Works great for shitty economys when you need to work on cars to pay the bills, lol.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 8 2009, 12:17 AM~15009981
> *Some drawings of the rear cantilever arm. I am using a 8" cylinder and getting a little over 13" of travel. The parts need to be water jetted, so hopefully I have them soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That would be a bad ass cantilever.... Never seen one with a hydraulic cylinder


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

More progress. Got the pump mounts done with a mock up pump in just for looks. I also got the battery rack in, again I am using Kinetiks because they are simply the best battery I have ever used with hydraulics. I also started the cantilever suspension... I got the rear crossmember in with the cylinder pivot tabs on it. The cantilever arm pivots on the crossmember at the base of the bridge notch, but I haven't got any of the parts from waterjet yet, so the rest of the cantilever will have to wait.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

are you going to do a watts link too?


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 8 2009, 04:21 PM~15017673
> *are you going to do a watts link too?
> *


watts link is not needed with the wisbone.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Sep 8 2009, 06:34 PM~15017786
> *watts link is not needed with the wisbone.
> *


i figured it was because its not triagulated, or is that technically triangulated?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^^ correct! The triangulation in the upper wishbone will keep the axle from moving side to side.


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

Following this thread makes me wish my S10 I used to have. Great build so far!!!


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

It is coming together nicely. Is WCN still the plan?


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

Will it have side to side movement also with the triangle upper control arm?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Sep 9 2009, 04:26 PM~15028914
> *Will it have side to side movement also with the triangle upper control arm?
> *


It should. There is a heim joint installed at the rearend to allow for articulation. How much articulation depends on the misalignment specs of the heim joint used.

I'm sure tre5peter will correct me if I'm incorrect.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 9 2009, 09:43 PM~15032247
> *It should. There is a heim joint installed at the rearend to allow for articulation. How much articulation depends on the misalignment specs of the heim joint used.
> 
> I'm sure tre5peter will correct me if I'm incorrect.
> *



i was wondering something similar, about the cantilever allowing side to side motion, and still being able to cancel sway with the wishbone...

im sure pete has it all figured out, this is way out of my realm. i stick with factory triangulated 4 links


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 9 2009, 09:45 PM~15032291
> *i was wondering something similar, about the cantilever allowing side to side motion, and still being able to cancel sway with the wishbone...
> 
> im sure pete has it all figured out, this is way out of my realm. i stick with factory triangulated 4 links
> *


He will need to chime in on that. Depends on how all the pivots on the cantiliver are done. I would think it could all be managed though.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok guys, I will try to hit the questions...

The 3 link setup will keep the axle from moving side to side, while allowing it to lean side to side. So if I want to hit a side with the hydros, it will lean side to side, but it will not move lateraly side to side. Basically just like a triangulated 4 link. It will work the same way. The cantilever arm will be mounted at the center pivot with a bushing. The cylinder will be mounted to it with a heim joint, and the cantilever arm will be connected to the axle with a hiem assembly. Basically 2 heims with a 5" center to center. When I hit a side the cantilever arm will stay basically straight and the heims will pivot. The cantilever arm does have bushings for a mount so it will be allowed to flex some. After it is all put together, it should make more sense to everyone.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

it's like a impala wishbone with a heims joint.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 9 2009, 11:35 PM~15034158
> *Ok guys, I will try to hit the questions...
> 
> The 3 link setup will keep the axle from moving side to side, while allowing it to lean side to side. So if I want to hit a side with the hydros, it will lean side to side, but it will not move lateraly side to side. Basically just like a triangulated 4 link. It will work the same way. The cantilever arm will be mounted at the center pivot with a bushing. The cylinder will be mounted to it with a heim joint, and the cantilever arm will be connected to the axle with a hiem assembly. Basically 2 heims with a 5" center to center. When I hit a side the cantilever arm will stay basically straight and the heims will pivot. The cantilever arm does have bushings for a mount so it will be allowed to flex some. After it is all put together, it should make more sense to everyone.
> *


I'm on the same page then. I just wasn't sure how you were going to do the main pivot. Seems like a real good package. The extra time spent designing it will pay off with how clean the bed will be when it's all done. Plus I always like to see trick parts that aren't just bought then bolted on.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 9 2009, 11:35 PM~15034158
> *Ok guys, I will try to hit the questions...
> 
> The 3 link setup will keep the axle from moving side to side, while allowing it to lean side to side. So if I want to hit a side with the hydros, it will lean side to side, but it will not move lateraly side to side. Basically just like a triangulated 4 link. It will work the same way. The cantilever arm will be mounted at the center pivot with a bushing. The cylinder will be mounted to it with a heim joint, and the cantilever arm will be connected to the axle with a hiem assembly. Basically 2 heims with a 5" center to center. When I hit a side the cantilever arm will stay basically straight and the heims will pivot. The cantilever arm does have bushings for a mount so it will be allowed to flex some. After it is all put together, it should make more sense to everyone.
> *


:thumbsup:

cant wait 2 c the pixorz


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Reverse block looks good! I thought this was going to be a 2-6?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Reverse blocks! :thumbsup: 

Jeremy's rushed hardline job :thumbsdown:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

looks better than your last hardline job!


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Definitely liking the reverse block configuration.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im confused how 2 dumps can be plumbed by one line like that, or am i just missing something?


nvm, i didnt realize the checks were plumbed in like they were


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice and clean,im diggin it :thumbsup:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Those reverse blocks are gonna be a hit Jeremy!!!! Makes the setup look soooo damn good!!! Can't wait to see it next weekend at WCN!!!


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

can you 3 WHEEL


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't do shit right now, it's not finished. However, there is no reason why it would not be able to 3 WHEEL. Other than the fact that it is a body dropped truck and it would wreck the bedsides.


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

Your guys attention to detail is great for the lowrider game. You guys take pride in every cut and weld.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 15 2009, 11:27 PM~15095409
> *can you  3 WHEEL
> *


its not all about 3 wheeling...oh wow u can 3 wheel on air...whoop dee doooo

probably rides like poop too


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Sep 16 2009, 10:52 AM~15097705
> *Your guys attention to detail is great for the lowrider game. You guys take pride in every cut and weld.
> *


thats because they arent lowriders


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Sep 16 2009, 04:41 PM~15101360
> *its not all about 3 wheeling...oh wow u can 3 wheel on air...whoop dee doooo
> 
> probably rides like poop too
> *



you are in a Lowrider Forums its about 3 wheeling and HOPPING


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 17 2009, 08:37 PM~15112135
> *you are in a Lowrider Forums  its about 3 wheeling and HOPPING
> *


think about what you just said.

and then slapyaselfandgotobedbitch


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry buddy, but not everybody that is into hydraulics is into 3 wheeling and HOPPING. It's cool that your truck can pull a big 3 wheel with bags 2" from the lower links front pivot while not smashing your bedside or ruining the wheels due to the larger sidewalls of your tires. This truck is a different animal than yours. It is designed to lay the body flat on the ground while being able to lift high enough to untuck the tire and ride great at the same time. Your original question of simply "can you 3 WHEEL" was very general. Like, "great, you're building a truck, but if it doesn't 3 WHEEL like mine, than it's dumb." I am not trying to put words in your mouth, but that's the way I took it, and I am sure others did as well. Maybe next time elaborate on your post...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 06:53 PM~15112285
> *Sorry buddy, but not everybody that is into hydraulics is into 3 wheeling and HOPPING. It's cool that your truck can pull a big 3 wheel with bags 2" from the lower links front pivot while not smashing your bedside or ruining the wheels due to the larger sidewalls of your tires. This truck is a different animal than yours. It is designed to lay the body flat on the ground while being able to lift high enough to untuck the tire and ride great at the same time. Your original question of simply "can you 3 WHEEL" was very general. Like, "great, your building a truck, but if it doesn't 3 WHEEL like mine, than it's dumb." I am not trying to put words in your mouth, but that's the way I took it, and I am sure others did as well. Maybe next time elaborate on your post...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I thought it was a HYDRAULICS forum. Nice work. Keep it up.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 17 2009, 06:46 PM~15112222
> *think about what you just said.
> 
> and then slapyaselfandgotobedbitch
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 06:53 PM~15112285
> *Sorry buddy, but not everybody that is into hydraulics is into 3 wheeling and HOPPING. It's cool that your truck can pull a big 3 wheel with bags 2" from the lower links front pivot while not smashing your bedside or ruining the wheels due to the larger sidewalls of your tires. This truck is a different animal than yours. It is designed to lay the body flat on the ground while being able to lift high enough to untuck the tire and ride great at the same time. Your original question of simply "can you 3 WHEEL" was very general. Like, "great, your building a truck, but if it doesn't 3 WHEEL like mine, than it's dumb." I am not trying to put words in your mouth, but that's the way I took it, and I am sure others did as well. Maybe next time elaborate on your post...
> *


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHAHA THATS WHAT I WANTED TO READ HOW YOUR HYDRAULICS CAN'T PERFORM


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Sep 17 2009, 06:24 PM~15112611
> *I couldn't agree more.
> *


Maybe except for his improper usage of you're and then :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 17 2009, 06:26 PM~15112645
> *HAHAHA THATS WHAT I WANTED TO READ HOW YOUR HYDRAULICS CAN'T PERFORM
> *


 :uh: 

You're an idiot.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 17 2009, 09:26 PM~15112645
> *HAHAHA THATS WHAT I WANTED TO READ HOW YOUR HYDRAULICS CAN'T PERFORM*


Seems to me like they are going to *perform exactly how the were designed*. These guys are building suspensions and set ups that cater to a different "performance" goal. If you can't see the direction this build is going then move on to another topic.

Better yet why not post pics of suspension pieces and hydraulic pumps that you have designed and produced one offs of.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Lol. The threads always take an odd turn..


Looks great Jeremy!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 05:08 PM~15110896
> *more pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you beat me to it .. I wanted to do something similiar with the bananna arms off my 68.. Nice fab work tho much props


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 17 2009, 09:16 PM~15112521
> *I thought it was a HYDRAULICS forum. Nice work. Keep it up.
> *


sup cris, hows it hoppin?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I would go into a back and forth conversation with this idiot, but I would be wasting my time. After wasting about 5 min. cruising his myspace page looking at all the haggard installs he has done I cam across this picture. Notice the ductile iron pipe. ASTM A53 grade A is pipe designed for carrying high heat, NOT to be used in anything structural. 









This guy can 3 wheel his air bagged trucks all he want. If you see him on the road I would recommend keeping a safe distance. If someone wants me to build somthing to 3 wheel, it's not rocket science. 
YOU are not some genius and you didn't just figure out what nobody else has ever been able to do... 3 WHEEL.


Back to your scheduled programming...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 11:08 PM~15114043
> *I would go into a back and forth conversation with this idiot, but I would be wasting my time. After wasting about 5 min. cruising his myspace page looking at all the haggard installs he has done I cam across this picture. Notice the ductile iron pipe. ASTM A53 grade A is pipe designed for carrying high heat, NOT to be used in anything structural.
> 
> 
> ...


so the metal will bend easy?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Pipe is non structural. Meaning it is made to carry gas or water or other fluids. If I am correct, ductile iron pipe is also casted.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 3 2009, 09:06 PM~14665541
> *We got some more work done today. I made new lower control arms that are 1" narrower. They utilize the factory ball joint and are made from 1/4" and 3/16" plate with a polyurethane bushing for the pivot. I will also be making new uppers as well. Also Andy has been working hard on welding up the floor. The frame covers are completed and the tranny cover and rear pieces are made. We had to cut the floor out above the gas tank so we could move the gas tank up above the frame rails. Anyway, on to the pics...
> 
> 
> ...



nice..they have a similar shape like the 65 year impala lower A arms..u guy should build some for those who like air on their late 60s impala...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 11:26 PM~15114369
> *Pipe is non structural. Meaning it is made to carry gas or water or other fluids. If I am correct, ductile iron pipe is also casted.
> *


:roflmao:

someone should tell that dude before someone gets hurt.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Sep 2 2009, 09:12 AM~14957776
> *Passenger rear wheel is rotating the wrong way...but i'm pretty sure you knew that :biggrin:
> *



probably becuz it belongs on the driver side of the car and they got on for mock up hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 15 2009, 08:07 PM~15092210
> *im confused how 2 dumps can be plumbed by one line like that, or am i just missing something?
> nvm, i didnt realize the checks were plumbed in like they were
> *


the single line is connecting both dumps on a single return line..so instead of running 2 return lines..he just linked both dumps for a single return line..so if either dumps is opened the fluid just travels thru the one line


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15114043
> *I would go into a back and forth conversation with this idiot, but I would be wasting my time. After wasting about 5 min. cruising his myspace page looking at all the haggard installs he has done I cam across this picture. Notice the ductile iron pipe. ASTM A53 grade A is pipe designed for carrying high heat, NOT to be used in anything structural.
> 
> 
> ...



i also dont see how the car will go side to side or allow one corner to drop if theres no pivot point to do so....all hard mounted


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

quick questin..i notice on the power steering pump it was really low and little clearance...would a rack & pinion be a good option for this?


and on the wishbone u guys should fab some kind of top plate for it to make it look as nice as all ur other work...them upper and lower control arms are sweet..then u got a nice notch and lower trailing arms..that wishbone is just missing something as visually appealing to it...just a thought...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually tried a couple options for the rack and pinion. Tacoma rack is too wide, I got my hands on one out of a Sentra I think. It would have worked, but the fittings came out aimed right at the oil pan. The steering clears everything as it is with no problems.

I thought about something on the wishbone, but the bed of the truck will cover that and you won't see it anyway. It doesn't need anything on it other than for a visual. I am planning a smooth bed... sides and floor. There will be a hatch in the floor of the bed on actuators that will lift up. It will pivot pretty much right over the top of the axle. So the permenant part of the bed floor will cover most of the wishbone, the stock gas tank, and the stock frame rails.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 11:36 PM~15115355
> *I actually tried a couple options for the rack and pinion. Tacoma rack is too wide, I got my hands on one out of a Sentra I think. It would have worked, but the fittings came out aimed right at the oil pan. The steering clears everything as it is with no problems.
> 
> I thought about something on the wishbone, but the bed of the truck will cover that and you won't see it anyway. It doesn't need anything on it other than for a visual. I am planning a smooth bed... sides and floor. There will be a hatch in the floor of the bed on actuators that will lift up. It will pivot pretty much right over the top of the axle. So the permenant part of the bed floor will cover most of the wishbone, the stock gas tank, and the stock frame rails.
> *


i know many of the hot rodders run a rack & pinion steering due to clearance issues with the exhaust and other shit like big block motors and deep oil pans and shit...just thought it would be a good application as well in ur case, plus it wont take a whole lot to turn the car

hey what about a clear section for the bed to show off the suspension work?....ya i knew the wishbone was good....just everything else looked sweet...but the wishbone would be visual once the bed was lifted though...so then it would be good...lol..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double down+Sep 17 2009, 06:37 PM~15112135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  your build is looking great bro. 



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2009, 10:52 PM~15115501
> *i know many of the hot rodders run a rack & pinion steering due to clearance issues with the exhaust and other shit like big block motors and deep oil pans and shit...just thought it would be a good application as well in ur case, plus it wont take a whole lot to turn the car
> 
> hey what about a clear section for the bed to show off the suspension work?....ya i knew the wishbone was good....just everything else looked sweet...but the wishbone would be visual once the bed was lifted though...so then it would be good...lol..
> *


kinda played out... IMO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:36 AM~15117597
> *:uh:
> your build is looking great bro.
> kinda played out... IMO
> *


ya but the work on the suspnsion is nice...they should show it off .....lol


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15112135
> *you are in a Lowrider Forums  its about 3 wheeling and HOPPING
> *


Everytime I look this forum is on a Mitsu Mighty Max build, not hopping, 3 wheeling nor lowriding. It is just a build up showing his work. Besides, how is a newer fullsize on airbags considered lowriding? The truck is looking good Jeremy, to bad it wont be at WCN's. Well I guess I could just drive over and see it huh? Haha. Back to the build up forum.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

There will not be a clear section of the floor, but a section of the floor will lift up to show off the hydraulics. It will only open from the top of the axle to the back of the batteries. Hopefully the bushings for the cantilever get here today so I can get it in.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, that guy never came back with a clever response. I wonder why...


----------



## double down (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15114043
> *I would go into a back and forth conversation with this idiot, but I would be wasting my time. After wasting about 5 min. cruising his myspace page looking at all the haggard installs he has done I cam across this picture. Notice the ductile iron pipe. ASTM A53 grade A is pipe designed for carrying high heat, NOT to be used in anything structural.
> 
> 
> ...


img]http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o145/1950chevybomb/DSC01710.jpg[/img]


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double down_@Sep 18 2009, 12:47 PM~15119644
> *img]http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o145/1950chevybomb/DSC01710.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice guessets...."lets drill some holes, that will be cool looking."

Please stay in your airbag forum where you belong.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sooo that was your response, huh. Post an identical looking setup that is in a different car that doesn't have pipe. Way to be original with your work. All your rear setups look the same. Like already stated, it would be best for you to stay in the airbag forums.


On to the build that this thread is about...
The bushings didn't show up today, so I just set the stuff in place to give you an idea of what it will look like when bolted and welded in place. I know it's not perfectly straight, it is just sitting there. I also, finally, got the front end all finished up with the cylinders in place.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn homie! Looks ill!


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 17 2009, 03:22 PM~15111017
> *thats because they arent lowriders
> *


It is good for the average lowrider to see this work. All the work that goes into a lowrider is basic fabrication and metal finishing. Alot of people dont pay attention to detail. Look at 7 out of 10 battery racks/ trunks., even some that came out of shops. Ive seen some pretty funny shit.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 18 2009, 06:22 PM~15121569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's just mocked up, but you're going to straighten everything out right? From all the detail you guys put in to your set ups I doubt you'd leave it crooked. Work looks great otherwise! :biggrin:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir+Sep 19 2009, 04:25 PM~15128226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL, did you read the post that the picture is in??????? It says "I know it's not perfectly straight, it is just sitting there."

I said that because I knew someone would say it isn't straight. I guess even though I wrote that, someone still had to ask.

BUT to answer your question, yes it will be straight when welded.


----------



## maico805 (Dec 1, 2007)

are you welding it in all crooked like that on purpose?

j/k lol :cheesy: 

great job on the build cant wait to see it done
Maico


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 18 2009, 05:22 PM~15121569
> *Sooo that was your response, huh. Post an identical looking setup that is in a different car that doesn't have pipe. Way to be original with your work. All your rear setups look the same. Like already stated, it would be best for you to stay in the airbag forums.
> On to the build that this thread is about...
> The bushings didn't show up today, so I just set the stuff in place to give you an idea of what it will look like when bolted and welded in place. I know it's not perfectly straight, it is just sitting there. I also, finally, got the front end all finished up with the cylinders in place.
> ...


i heard koolaid has some bearing style bushings for control arms..maybe something youd be interested in?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I am happy with the urethane bushings for this application. There really isn't a need for anything else. Plus they are only $7.50 a pair.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Very nice work.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

cantilever done...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sweet!


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Looks like you would get binding when trying to raise the rear when laid out- the shaft of the cylinder is at a downward angle to the cantilever arm. Seems like there would be a lot of force until the cantilever arm finally pushed upward, then everything would be smooth sailing from there-

Do you have video of it working?

Looks kick ass tho!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Sep 23 2009, 04:29 PM~15166838
> *Looks like you would get binding when trying to raise the rear when laid out- the shaft of the cylinder is at a downward angle to the cantilever arm.  Seems like there would be a lot of force until the cantilever arm finally pushed upward, then everything would be smooth sailing from there-
> 
> Do you have video of it working?
> ...


 You're close, but off a little. Maybe it is the pic? The cylinder is actually angled up a tad when the truck is layed out. So the shaft of the cylinder is not at a downward angle to the arm. However, the way it is, it will see some extra force forward right off the bat... for the first 1"-2" of travel on the shaft. It is simply because of the mounting point on the cantilever. It would have worked better if I could have raised the cylinder up a couple inches and rotated the pivot on the cantilver arm up higher. I worked around the space I had, and this is the best case scenario for it. So it will see some extra force (all though I wouldn't say a lot) right at first. No video of it working, the hydros aren't hooked up yet.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks amazing as always, why is it whenever you guys have a buildup there is a bunch of retards commenting?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sick work Guys, That shit is tite....Can't wait to se the finished build and draggin some pinch moulding


You guys going to the run this week-end in Parker AZ


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

We'll all be there for sure. Also going to have a little 10x40 booth at the Lowrider super show on the 11th.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

You have alot of hours in that very detailed


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Cool ,hit me up .We leavin friday morning and gonna bring out the boat... :biggrin:

My girls still a minitrucker :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I want a ride in the boat!!! We should be camped on the river, right by the little inlet part. See you there.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:41 PM~15171243
> *Cool ,hit me up .We leavin friday morning and gonna bring out the boat... :biggrin:
> 
> My girls still a minitrucker :biggrin:
> *


ROn- ONCE A MINITRUCKER- ALWAYS A MINI TRUCKER- Well deep down inside anyways... Thats why this build even has you checcin in and lovin how sic it looks :biggrin:


LOOKIN SUPER SICC PETER-- cant wait to see it all finished up.. To bad your mazda didnt have a set up like this- that was one of the cleanest Minis I had seen in a LONG LONG TIME


----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)

bad ass build....,,,,bad ass work....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2009, 12:33 AM~15171201
> *Looks amazing as always, why is it whenever you guys have a buildup there is a bunch of retards commenting?
> *


Why is it thats theres always some retard who calls everyone who ask a question or submits a concern a retard?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

post video of it


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Do you guys offer sealed motor caps? I think that would be good for people running pumps under the floor. mud puddles and motor guts dont get along..


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

haha, don't drive through the mud. We do have sealed ends, but I never really use them. I don't think that this truck will see any mud puddles. It's not a daily driver, so if it does rain it can be left at home.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15177471
> *Why is it thats theres always some retard who calls everyone who ask a question or submits a concern a retard?
> *


Look its the #1 knowitall


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Sep 19 2009, 07:05 PM~15128396
> *LOL, did you read the post that the picture is in??????? It says "I know it's not perfectly straight, it is just sitting there."
> 
> I said that because I knew someone would say it isn't straight. I guess even though I wrote that, someone still had to ask.
> ...


 :biggrin: I must've jumped straight to the pictures. haha My bad. Another great build!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Clean work


----------



## Dvskings (Jul 17, 2009)

looking good


----------



## girldog66 (Sep 28, 2008)

i think it looks great.....but i have a question, with the setup i see there it doesn't have acums. like most of what i have seen of your builds do. where is the suspension in the rear? no springs. no shocks. won't it ride too rough?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Ummmm, who said it didnt have accumulators?


----------



## girldog66 (Sep 28, 2008)

i just didn't see any. and no manifold? so are there plans of these?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It is obviously a 2 pump 4 dump setup, so there will be no manifolds in addition to the 4 dumps that are already there. The accumulators will be mounted in line. There are 2 already mounted under the motors for the rear cylinders, the other 2 will be mounted in front of the bridge where the hardline meets the soft line to run to the front cylinders.


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

very nice build


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got the front tubs/ firewall clearancing in. I also installed the a/c stuff as the truck didnt have it when we purchased it. I also moved the wiring around a little. There is a pic of one of the new holes in the low area of the firewall. Maybe I can get it going up and down by the end of the weekend???


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn, this truck's turning all high-performance on us!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got the intake box and tubing all done. I also made the rear gas tank mount. All the hydraulics are wired and ready to go, just waiting on hardlines. The big step today was I got the truck running again!!!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice work as always !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn that is some nice pro work right there keep it up homies


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i saw these rims and i thought they were the same as on the truck, but i was wrong


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

getting close. Maybe driving it tomorrow??? The inside is 90% sealed up. I need to make the last piece for the driveshaft tunnel. The brakes are all done. The driveshaft has the Toyota end on it. The intake is welded and installed. Lastly the steering is done as well. Just need to finish up 2 more hardlines and bleed the brakes.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

It's looking good.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks awesome! These pics do not do this build justice at all.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I got the truck going up and down finally. Thanks to Aaron for spending the last 2 nights hardlining. Hopefully I can bleed the brakes later today and drive the truck around the block.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks odd with no bed, almost looks like the wheel will sit higher than the bed side. I know it won't though but them tires are tucking hard. Looking sweet man.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Drove it out of the garage and around the hood!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Oct 9 2009, 12:30 PM~15312659
> *I got the truck going up and down finally. Thanks to Aaron for spending the last 2 nights hardlining. Hopefully I can bleed the brakes later today and drive the truck around the block.
> 
> 
> ...



you guys are really doing amazing work hope buisness is flowin for you good


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i bet it rides like a cream puff too


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

SO how does it ride? Accumulators tuned/dialed in yet?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We were at the vegas supershow all weekend, so it has been sitting in my garage. I need to do a couple more things before it is 100% road worthy, then I will start dialing in the accumulators. Because of the light weight of minitrucks, it is a little tricky to get them to ride perfect at first.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Oct 9 2009, 03:50 PM~15313762
> *Drove it out of the garage and around the hood!
> 
> 
> ...


around the hood..shit if that was the hood, the cops would have either pulled ur ass over, or the homies would have stolen that shit before u could snap a picture lol....

any kind of stereo system in it? or going to go in it


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn homie that shit lays sick


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

stereo will go in down the road. No plans for it right now.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:41 PM~15171243
> *Cool ,hit me up .We leavin friday morning and gonna bring out the boat... :biggrin:
> 
> My girls still a minitrucker :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 PICS :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

nice fabrication work


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

just a visual...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good Jeremy! When are you going to skin the bed?

I need to bring my car by tre5peter's shop soon... My inner fender well is cracked at the top plate where the cylinder goes thru in the front, both sides. Need to weld her up before it gets worse.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

starting to look like a truck...


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking badass. Any plans for paint yet?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

shaved and rough primer for the ST show in Dec., thats the plans for now. Paint will come, Surface Nick is doing a rendering right now.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yesterdays progress. I have to get it road worthy by Friday so it can go to the exhaust shop, then over to Andy's house on Saturday to begin body work.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice !!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Oct 16 2009, 02:27 PM~15378620
> *Looks good Jeremy! When are you going to skin the bed?
> 
> I need to bring my car by tre5peter's shop soon... My inner fender well is cracked at the top plate where the cylinder goes thru in the front, both sides. Need to weld her up before it gets worse.
> *


***goddamn forum deleted my response!!!***

Is this unavoidable? My Civic did the same thing on air cars but I figured it was due to the shitty poly bushings it sat on instead of flat like it was on a stock strut assembly... 

Truck looks great, are you shaving the fuel door as well or leaving it?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

His were not actually cracking. i took a look at it, it was just the seam sealer around the strut opening. No structural issue.

I would like to leave the gas door, but I am still convincing the owner that it would be better to leave it.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IT AINT LOW ENOUGH..................


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

if you wanna get laid bang a whore and lay some door......


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice metal work. The beds looking real clean. Did you make the tailgate skin? 

Sits plenty low enough by the way. Cutting away the rockers would make the body look to short.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I did not make the skin, it came from Grant customs.

I personally do not like trucks layin door, and I will never build one that way... unless it came from the factory without a rocker.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Oct 29 2009, 12:49 AM~15499577
> *I did not make the skin, it came from Grant customs.
> 
> I personally do not like  trucks layin door, and I will never build one that way... unless it came from the factory without a rocker.
> *


x2 looks dumb. almost as dumb as engines that stick out of the hood.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Oct 28 2009, 04:22 PM~15494384
> *His were not actually cracking. i took a look at it, it was just the seam sealer around the strut opening. No structural issue.
> 
> I would like to leave the gas door, but I am still convincing the owner that it would be better to leave it.
> *


Good to hear. Mine was a pain in the ass to get flat again once it started splitting.


Definately convince him to keep it. I don't know why, but I love the look WITH the fuel door better than without.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 28 2009, 04:49 PM~15494596
> *if you wanna get laid bang a whore and lay some door......
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to fix the alignment on the cab and bed. Looks bad with all the graffics and shit doesn't even line up. Only trucks laying door that don't look horrible from being torn to shit are trailer queens, and even then most are a miss.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

So the top of the bed is done, I still want to frame some stuff underneath. I also threw in some extra support for the rear frame to try and eliminate any flex.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn homie...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

bed on...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Oct 30 2009, 06:12 PM~15517204
> *bed on...
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 28 2009, 03:43 PM~15494531
> *IT AINT LOW ENOUGH..................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Reverse port blocks rule!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree. I prefer a symetrical lay out. 

That bed is going to look tuff as hell in paint.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

r u guys gonna rhino liner the bed? i mean i know nuthing is going to go in there but...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

More than likely it will be LineX.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Is any of the rear suspension ever going to receive chrome, paint or powdercoat Jeremy? A suspension that trick and well built deserves it


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

After the body work and interior are done, the entire truck will be getting blown apart. Down to a bare frame again. I am powder coating everything underneath. So yes, it will all be detailed, powdercoated, and painted. No chrome though (that's the thoughts for now at least).


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

thats beautiful.. nice job.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

some more pics. Who knew you could buy an aluminum radiator for these trucks??? The frame is ready to go to powder coat, along with a box full of parts. Some parts also went to AZ Artworks for more paint also.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice work bro !!!


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

any videos of the back end working it looks awsome


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

no vids, sorry.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Wow man, amazing work. I love everything about it.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

couple more pics. I built new arms for the front to try and get some more lift. The floor got covered in sound deadening material. Lastly, Jimmy has been busy painting some random parts...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

POWDERCOAT!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 22 2010, 08:26 AM~16960529
> *couple more pics. I built new arms for the front to try and get some more lift. The floor got covered in sound deadening material. Lastly, Jimmy has been busy painting some random parts...
> 
> 
> ...


The arms look cool ,so dose the bed, nice.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

reassembly is going slowly because I am still waiting on chrome parts.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally some decent progress...


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice fake cat. lol


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Mar 29 2010, 06:17 AM~17031252
> *nice fake cat. lol
> *


THATS HILARIOUS!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

don't tell on me, lol


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

they just check or do they use a sniffer?


----------



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

that is the best and cleanest work ive seen , truck is lookin real good homie keep it up


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Not to sound like a dick, but you just put $20,000 worth of work into a $900 dollar truck. :biggrin: 




Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The cat they just do a visual on. The little tiny 4 banger will pass without it.

Chairman... It is not my truck, I am building it for a customer. Thanks for staing the obvious though, lol.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The bed is not bolted up yet, that is why it isn't lined up
















I welded some AN fittings to the A/C lines so I can run them along the frame rails to clean them up.








chromw oil pan!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

The trucks looking good, almost done


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice color combinations. I like the chrome accents here and there. Very tastefully done over all. Engine bay is looking super clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

everything in that truck is prettyfuckin sikkk. awesome job homies!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

So when does this thing get shot for the cover? What's up with the interior?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The Interior Shop and Creative Audio Works are teaming up with Rockford Fosgate for the interior and sound system as soon as I am done putting it back together.
Funny you ask about the cover. Rumor is that the Mitsu and the Tahoe I built are getting a shared cover on Street Trucks, stay tuned.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 31 2010, 10:49 AM~17053485
> *The Interior Shop and Creative Audio Works are teaming up with Rockford Fosgate for the interior and sound system as soon as I am done putting it back together.
> Funny you ask about the cover. Rumor is that the Mitsu and the Tahoe I built are getting a shared cover on Street Trucks, stay tuned.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats bro!


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 29 2010, 11:25 PM~17040412
> *Not to sound like a dick, but you just put $20,000 worth of work into a $900 dollar truck.  :biggrin:
> Keep up the great work.  :thumbsup:
> *


I am sure you can say this about every cover vehicle built. However the difference probably would be "You just dumped $18,000 on a $2900 Cutlass, or $16,000 on a $4900 Fleetwood, etc. etc. Only this has pictures of the full build so everyone can see it is top notch quality, and nothing is hidden.......



With the exception of the cat.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing Carroll. Talk about spending money on inexpensive cars... I have seen lowriders with a lot more time, money, and detail than this and on cars that can be purchased for about the same price of this truck in the autotrader or craigslist. I can't even imagine what is costs to do all that engraving on cars lately.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the spread in Mini Truckin Mag :thumbsup: Keep up the good work


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! It was in last months also for the door popper install. 2 months in a row, pretty cool.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the best mighty max I have ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------

